
Tech fail: Gruesome video still on social media hours after attack - rwx------
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/03/15/tech/new-zealand-shooting-video-facebook-youtube/index.html
======
sschueller
Please change the title to what the article has.

Why should they censor? We the people need to see these things to understand
how horrible they are. If you censor this and things like children getting hit
by shelling, war becomes OK. And war is never ok.

~~~
scarmig
1) People have the right not to have their corpses, and their spouses' and
children's corpses, rubbernecked by a billion people, a significant minority
of which will take the opportunity to make jokes about the video.

2) The videos themselves can be seen as a kind of propaganda, both for the
violence a person might be capable of and the attention they might get for it.
This I'm less sure of: I'd be curious to see if there's a contagion effect.

~~~
ralusek
Why do people have that right? I don't feel that right on behalf of my corpse,
and I'm not aware of any legislation indicating as much. What I DO think
people have a right to is to not see that content, if they so choose.

As far as being right wing propaganda, the video could be seen as propaganda
for all kinds of agendas, but that doesn't automatically call for censorship.
Jussie Smollet case is a good example of how right wing violence is jumped on
by left wing activists as a means to demonize their opposition, in much the
same way an uninformed "Social Justice Warrior" screaming that "all
heterosexual intercourse is rape" is more likely to bolster right wing
opposition than encourage other leftists to follow suit.

~~~
dragontamer
The corpses of adults is probably fine to show.

But corpses of minors is almost certainly against the law to show. I know
there are a bunch of American laws regarding privacy protection of minors that
don't apply to adults (but IANAL so...). That's something I remember from my
journalism class: you can almost do any reporting you like on adults, but if
children are involved its way, way more legally difficult to stay in the
clear.

For example: if a minor commits a crime and is charged as a child, you are NOT
allowed to publish the name of the child. This is to protect their permanent
record, so that they have a better chance of reform as they grow up. If
they're charged as an adult, I think the rules are different.

This also happened outside of the USA. The US has its own laws, while other
countries have their laws. I'm sure details are different.

